# discount stores



## rollsroyce (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi, does anyone know of any stores in Torrevieja similar to Argos in the UK?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe there are companies that deliver Argos stuff (and others) to spain, have you tried googling Argos in Spain??? Dunno what the prices are like tho!

I dont live in your area so I dont know whats over your way - sorry!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I believe there are companies that deliver Argos stuff (and others) to spain, have you tried googling Argos in Spain??? Dunno what the prices are like tho!
> 
> I dont live in your area so I dont know whats over your way - sorry!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


As I read the OP's post and JoJo's answer, I can't help smiling at the huge ARGOS-IN-SPAIN advert brightly shining between the two posts 

Tallulah.x


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> As I read the OP's post and JoJo's answer, I can't help smiling at the huge ARGOS-IN-SPAIN advert brightly shining between the two posts
> 
> Tallulah.x


Ha ha. You are right, Tal, I didnt notice that either till u pointed it out. Also Liittlewoods Europe recently launched here, delivery from 5euro. Tho prices dont seem that cheap tho.
Caz.I


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Clever isnt it!!!!! LOL

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Not another shopping thread?

What is the matter with all you women.....other than the fact that you're desperately in need of a swift Tony Danza!


----------



## rollsroyce (Nov 3, 2009)

*argos*

the reason i posted was to get information as we will need lots of stuff ie, cutlery/crockery/ bedding/electric goods, and cant see the the need for people to reply with a negative.i get this on uk campsite where i post a message and 10 people will say i dont know the answe but someone will be along in a minute that does.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rollsroyce said:


> the reason i posted was to get information as we will need lots of stuff ie, cutlery/crockery/ bedding/electric goods, and cant see the the need for people to reply with a negative.i get this on uk campsite where i post a message and 10 people will say i dont know the answe but someone will be along in a minute that does.



Thats all right then, cos you got information here!!! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

rollsroyce said:


> Hi, does anyone know of any stores in Torrevieja similar to Argos in the UK?


Perhaps this is what you looking for:

https://www.argos-spain.co.uk/webap...toreId=39551&catalogId=43401&page=&pageType=H

Cheers


----------

